# hmmm, I want to buy my first trailer.. for cheap



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm 19 now, but I had about a years worth of driving under my belt before my parents even considered letting me pull a trailer. Even then, my Dad took me to an empty parking lot and gave me a "test". He made me drive through the city, around corners, and in the lot made me do lots of backing up exercises. the most difficult thing for me to get the hang of was backing up, it was only this year that I became Very comfortable with it. But, there are a lot of other things to consider, like if your tire blew would you be able to change it, calmly and quickly? 
We have a small 2 horse slant and it was very convenient for me to learn with because it is so small. It gave me more confidence b/c it requires less space for backing up and if I am trying to find room in a parking lot I can maneuver more easily. With that said, I give my vote to a smaller trailer, you can always upgrade.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks my dad lets me drive around with his like 20 foot car trailer so I get the hang of driving.. Ya I though smaller would be easier for just 2 horses anyhow..


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I must not have hit post my reply... so here we go again 

IF you can buy the trailer from your dad do so. Nice to have a gooseneck. Easier to pull and back. You know the trailer and what you are getting. As far as your age  My best friend was pulling a 5 horse with midtack and living quarters all over the US when she was 16. My daughter will be 16 in 4 days and I am pushing her hard to learn to pull our 4 horse trailer. She will be practicing sooner than she wants but better to learn young  She has been driving for two years but she will need to learn to be comfortable pulling our rig


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks^^Its not the nicest trailer but my dad and I have been fixing it up and he does want to sell it so maybe I can make payments.. The wonderful thing about my dad is he is a car dealer so he is going to make SURE that I have a nice truck.. Probably a Stick Shift because he believes that they pull a trailer so much better. I want him to teach me to pull our 4 horse bumper pull sooner than later so maybe I will talk to him about that as well.. He doesn't really want me to get my permit but I think I will get it not to much farther down the road..


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I personally do not see anything wrong at your age towing a trailer. Obviously, your father has been working with you trailering a car trailer which helps. I think all youth should be required to tow a trailer before getting a licence. Even if they never tow in their life they at least will have an understanding of others who are. Good for you for wanting to learn!


----------

